# Lord Brahma (Hindu Religion) vs Living Tribunal



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Who wins and why?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 7, 2012)

any feats for Lord Brahma?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 7, 2012)

religion threads are banned


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> any feats for Lord Brahma?



He had no beginning and no end. He created and will create infinite multiverses/megaverses. He created a weapon called Brahmastra that can destroy creation with one strike. And will destroy any target whatsoever and won't miss. 1 day for Brahma is more than 1 billion earth years. Need more?


----------



## Nazirul Takashi (Jul 7, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> religion threads are banned



This.

10char


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> He had no beginning and no end. He created and will create infinite multiverses/megaverses. He created a weapon called Brahmastra that can destroy creation with one strike. And will destroy any target whatsoever and won't miss. 1 day for Brahma is more than 1 billion earth years. Need more?



Quotes?

Also religion threads are b&.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Quotes?
> 
> Also religion threads are b&.



In hindu mythology there is the constant destruction and creation of the universe cycle. Read: 

Brahmastra:
"When the rays of the two brahmastras combined, a great circle of fire, like the disc of the sun, covered all outer space and the whole firmament of planets."
It was said that the collision of the two strikes was going to destroy all creation.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> In hindu mythology there is the constant destruction and creation of the universe cycle. Read:
> 
> Brahmastra:
> "When the rays of the two brahmastras combined, a great circle of fire, like the disc of the sun, covered all outer space and the whole firmament of planets."
> It was said that the collision of the two strikes was going to destroy all creation.



Universal feat. But nothing on the level of LT.


----------



## Coston (Jul 7, 2012)

There are Hindu gods who are Cube Being level but really...

Brahman won't even stand a chance against the Abstract let along someone like LT.

Anyway, somebody burns... I mean locks this thread plz.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Universal feat. But nothing on the level of LT.



Did you read what I gave you?
It says: "According to Hindu Philosophy, the universe (or multiverse)...."


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

Prove it's a Multiverse in Hindu Mythology. Just because wikipedia has (or Multiverse) tacked on the end means jack shit.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Prove it's a Multiverse in Hindu Mythology. Just because wikipedia has (or Multiverse) tacked on the end means jack shit.


For god's sake, here you go:
Multiverse in Hinduism

The concept of multiverses is mentioned many times in Hindu Puranic literature, such as in the Bhagavata Purana:
Every universe is covered by seven layers ? earth, water, fire, air, sky, the total energy and false ego ? each ten times greater than the previous one. There are innumerable universes besides this one, and although they are unlimitedly large, they move about like atoms in You. Therefore You are called unlimited (Bhagavata Purana 6.16.37)
Lord Śiva said: "My dear son, I, Lord Brahmā and the other devas, who move within this universe under the misconception of our greatness, cannot exhibit any power to compete with the Supreme Personality of Godhead, for innumerable universes and their inhabitants come into existence and are annihilated by the simple direction of the Lord" (Bhagavata Purana 9.4.56)
After separating the different universes, the gigantic universal form of the Lord, which came out of the causal ocean, the place of appearance for the first puruṣa-avatāra, entered into each of the separate universes, desiring to lie on the created transcendental water (Bhagavata Purana 2.10.10)
The number of universes seems to be uncountable, immeasurable, or incalculable according to the Puranic literature:
Even though over a period of time I might count all the atoms of the universe, I could not count all of My opulences which I manifest within innumerable universes (Bhagavata Purana 11.16.39)
Analogies to describe multiple universes also exist in the Puranic literature:
What am I, a small creature measuring seven spans of my own hand? I am enclosed in a potlike universe composed of material nature, the total material energy, false ego, ether, air, water and earth. And what is Your glory? Unlimited universes pass through the pores of Your body just as particles of dust pass through the openings of a screened window (Bhagavata Purana 10.14.11)
Because You are unlimited, neither the lords of heaven nor even You Yourself can ever reach the end of Your glories. The countless universes, each enveloped in its shell, are compelled by the wheel of time to wander within You, like particles of dust blowing about in the sky. The śrutis, following their method of eliminating everything separate from the Supreme, become successful by revealing You as their final conclusion (Bhagavata Purana 10.87.41)
The layers or elements covering the universes are each ten times thicker than the one before, and all the universes clustered together appear like atoms in a huge combination (Bhagavata Purana 3.11.41)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2012)

terrible thread


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Coston said:


> There are Hindu gods who are Cube Being level but really...
> 
> Brahman won't even stand a chance against the Abstract let along someone like LT.
> 
> Anyway, somebody burns... I mean locks this thread plz.



What? Brahman is basically God. Above TOAA.


----------



## Coston (Jul 7, 2012)

Someone locks this thread and bans the OP plz.

Just terrible.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Coston said:


> Someone locks this thread and bans the OP plz.
> 
> Just terrible.



I think you meant Brahma not Brahman (with an "n"). Yes they differ. Brahma is the creator god and a part of Brahman. Brahman is THE God. Who is genderless, formless, undefined, and is everything and beyond that. And has no attributes or infinite attributes, he/she/it is infinite.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay Multiversal, still not enough to go toe to toe with the Living Tribunal.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Okay Multiversal, still not enough to go toe to toe with the Living Tribunal.



What? When he wakes up, he creates all creation/multiverse/megaverse. A strike that can destroy all existence like the Brahmastra does literally nothing to him. Nothing can beat him. LT was beaten by Thanos with HOTU. Just sayin.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 7, 2012)

shit, LT would stomp Religious Gods?

@posterer
TLDR;


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> What? When he wakes up, he creates all creation/multiverse/megaverse. A strike that can destroy all existence like the Brahmastra does literally nothing to him. Nothing can beat him. LT was beaten by Thanos with HOTU. Just sayin.



No, it mentions infinite universes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Megaversal/Omniversal LT>Multiversal Hindu god.

Thanos with HoTU is >LT but I don't see how that has an impact on this debate.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> No, it mentions infinite universes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Megaverse or Multiverse is the same in hindu mythology. It means all creation. Brahma is also beyond creation and time and all that. 
So can LT create a megaverse just by waking up? Doubt it. Brahma can. When he waked he creates and when he sleeps Shiva (the destroyer), plays the "cosmic dance" and destroys all creation. Then again, Brahma wakes and recreates the whole existence in a whim. He does that infinite times. There was no beginning to the cycle, and no end.
I mentioned Thanos with HoTU, to point out that LT has been defeated before, unlike Brahma.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 7, 2012)

The Living Tribunal has held a megaverse in each hand before. Even if Hindu mythology was a megaverse, the entirety of Brahma's creation is still something the Living Tribunal can hold in one hand.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> *Megaverse or Multiverse is the same in hindu mythology.* It means all creation. Brahma is also beyond creation and time and all that.
> So can LT create a megaverse just by waking up? Doubt it. Brahma can. When he waked he creates and when he sleeps Shiva (the destroyer), plays the "cosmic dance" and destroys all creation. Then again, Brahma wakes and recreates the whole existence in a whim. He does that infinite times. There was no beginning to the cycle, and no end.
> I mentioned Thanos with HoTU, to point out that LT has been defeated before, unlike Brahma.



Prove it. **


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2012)

> So can LT create a megaverse just by waking up? Doubt it.


he can make 2 and hold em in his hands




> Brahma can





> Megaverse or Multiverse is the same in hindu mythology.


prove that it's a megaverse and not a multiverse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2012)

if we had mods this thread would be closed on page 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> if we had mods this thread would be closed on page 1



If we had mods the ghey OP would be banned already.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> he can make 2 and hold em in his hands
> 
> 
> prove that it's a megaverse and not a multiverse



No you see. He can hold two, not create. Lucifer Morningstar can held the Dc multiverse, but he can't create it without Michael who has the demiurge power.

Infinite universes=multiverse=megaverse=all creation=all existence=infinity. They are all the same.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> No you see. He can hold two, not create. Lucifer Morningstar can held the Dc multiverse, but he can't create it without Michael who has the demiurge power.
> 
> Infinite universes=multiverse=megaverse=all creation=all existence=infinity. They are all the same.





Universe = Infinite space.
Multiverse = more than one Universe.
Megaverse = More than one Multiverse.
Omniverse = More than one Megaverse / everything.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2012)

> Infinite universes=multiverse=megaverse=all creation=all existence=infinity. They are all the same.







> No you see. He can hold two, not create.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

Religion threads should be locked instantly 

Hindu gods or christian god > roman gods and greek gods and this belongs to people who actually debate about religion 

You can't compare what "you" think is real against "fiction" because like this if you think well, They simply win by merely cutting the paper where the fictional character exist if you believe they are real

1 religion vs something that has nothing to do with religion is *THE SAME* as a religion vs another in which in here you can't debate for any because you lack the "knowledge" for both characters and you just copy paste from another websites


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Universe = Infinite space.
> Multiverse = more than one Universe.
> Megaverse = More than one Multiverse.
> Omniverse = More than one Megaverse / everything.



Yes I know that. 
And actually in marvel the universes aren't infinite. Example: Thor stopped a threat that was going to destroy 1/5th of the universe.
Omniverse can be seen sometimes as the multiverse, if it's all existence, meaning all creation.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Universe = Infinite space.
> Multiverse = more than one Universe.
> Megaverse = More than one Multiverse.
> Omniverse = More than one Megaverse / everything.



shit, i just saw Reid in that meme.
Neat.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> Religion threads should be locked instantly
> 
> Hindu gods or christian god > roman gods and greek gods and this belongs to people who actually debate about religion
> 
> ...



Greek gods>Christian God. Hindu gods>Christian god. Christian god create the universe on a weak. A normal god in greek mythology creates the universe with a whim.
And not sure about Hindu>Greek. They might be equal.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

> Greek gods>Christian God. Hindu gods>Christian god. Christian god create the universe on a weak. A normal god in greek mythology creates the universe with a whim.
> And not sure about Hindu>Greek. They might be equal.



Yes , Definitely the lack of knowledge and copy pasting

If fagmods actually tried to be better you would be *BANNED* from here right now


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL at that rating. Infinity*infinity=Infinity. Not something bigger.
And infinity*4=/ something bigger than infinity since it is already infinite.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> Yes , Definitely the lack of knowledge and copy pasting



Lack of knowledge? Yes, of course, Christian god creates the universe in 7 days while greek deities created it in a whim. I know enough about all religions and mythologies. There is nothing in Christianity that is superior to greek mythology.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> LOL at that rating. Infinity*infinity=Infinity. Not something bigger.
> And infinity*4=/ something bigger than infinity since it is already infinite.



You can't play around with Cosmic Comics and Top Tier religion, if you aren;t prepared to mess around with varying levels of infinity.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> LOL at that rating. Infinity*infinity=Infinity. Not something bigger.
> And infinity*4=/ something bigger than infinity since it is already infinite.


Marvel > you


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 7, 2012)

Ban posterer.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Ban posterer.



Motherfucking this^Infinity.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Motherfucking this^Infinity.



Don't you mean Infinity^Infinity?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Don't you mean Infinity^Infinity?



It's infinite beyond the concept of infinity.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> You can't play around with Cosmic Comics and Top Tier religion, if you aren;t prepared to mess around with varying levels of infinity.



There is nothing more than infinity. Omniverse and multiverse and megaverse or even universe for that matter, are terms used in comics, but in fact they are all the same. 
Infinity=Infinity. I mean, I think we all have already studied that in school. We know that infinity*anything= remains infinity. Nothing surpasses infinity except infinity which is the same thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2012)

infinite mods giving you infinite bans


that's in some AU OBD


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

> Lack of knowledge? Yes, of course, Christian god creates the universe in 7 days while greek deities created it in a whim. I know enough about all religions and mythologies. There is nothing in Christianity that is superior to greek mythology.



I'm not christian , But i tell you to *STOP* if you don't want to get banned 

God can take all the time he need to create a universe , But this doesn't mean he isn't omnipotent , In islam an example is (إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ) Or IF GOD WANTED TO CREATE SOMETHING HE CAN CREATE IT INSTANTLY , BUT HE IS TEACHING US TO HAVE PATIENCE IN CREATING SOMETHING IN "LONG" TIME

YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT "GOD" TO ACT LIKE IF YOU HAVE ANY KNOWLEDGE ABOUT HIM


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> infinite mods giving you infinite bans
> 
> 
> that's in some AU OBD



I'm done explaining to you. ON TOPIC: Who do you think wins?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 7, 2012)

Now we're going places.

Like the landfill.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> I'm not christian , But i tell you to *STOP* if you don't want to get banned
> 
> God can take all the time he need to create a universe , But this doesn't mean he isn't omnipotent , In islam an example is (إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ) Or IF GOD WANTED TO CREATE SOMETHING HE CAN CREATE IT INSTANTLY , BUT HE IS TEACHING US TO HAVE PATIENCE IN CREATING SOMETHING IN "LONG" TIME
> 
> YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT "GOD" TO ACT LIKE IF YOU HAVE ANY KNOWLEDGE ABOUT HIM



Well, yes just because he's said to be omnipotent he is?
Zeus is sometimes depicted as omnipotent omniscient and omnipresent. So if you want to consider by what people say, then Zeus=God.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

> I'm done explaining to you. ON TOPIC: Who do you think wins?



I don't think that the hindu gods or living tribunal exist so no one wins 

IT'S ABOUT WHAT YOU THINK ............ UNDERSTAND THIS ALREADY AND STOP MAKING THOSE THREADS .


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> I don't think that the hindu gods or living tribunal exist so no one wins
> 
> IT'S ABOUT WHAT YOU THINK ............ UNDERSTAND THIS ALREADY



There are millions of people who still believe in hinduism. Now you've shown me how "knowledged" you are in religion and mythology.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> There is nothing more than infinity. Omniverse and multiverse and megaverse or even universe for that matter, are terms used in comics, but in fact they are all the same.
> Infinity=Infinity. I mean, I think we all have already studied that in school. We know that infinity*anything= remains infinity. Nothing surpasses infinity except infinity which is the same thing.



Well, be prepared to be laughed out of any cosmic Marvel/DC thread you enter then.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

> There are millions of people who still believe in hinduism. Now you've shown me how "knowledged" you are in religion and mythology.



Yes , And this suddenly means that christianity is true 

You asked "ME" about what i think and i'm not in those "millions or billions" , Ask them , Would you ?


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Well, be prepared to be laughed out of any cosmic Marvel/DC thread you enter then.



Like I care......
And instead of throwing words, why don't you correct me?


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> Yes , And this suddenly means that christianity is true



Look, I don't know what you mean here. But I don't like where this debate is going. So why don't we just stop and focus on topic. Ok?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 7, 2012)

I find it funny he's saying several things that are explicitly said to be different things are in fact identical. Doesn't work that way bro.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 21 (5 members and 16 guests)
> Darthgrim*, posterer, Saint Saga



Welcome religious nuts.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

> Look, I don't know what you mean here. But I don't like where this debate is going. So why don't we just stop and focus on topic. Ok?



This is the "topic"


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I find it funny he's saying several things that are explicitly said to be different things are in fact identical. Doesn't work that way bro.



No. Religion and mythology=/ Comics. They are two very different things. That is why, it's very hard to compare to two verses.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> This is the "topic"



Okay, then who wins, and why?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 7, 2012)

You can't make up definitions to suit your whims. Those words have definitions and that's what you have to use.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> Okay, then who wins, and why?



Already explained, LT wins and anyone who posted in this thread loses.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

You get fucked by a mod soon , That's what happens


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> You can't make up definitions to suit your whims. Those words have definitions and that's what you have to use.



What? I'm not making any definitions to suit my whims. I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 7, 2012)

Something in this thread is reminding me of the moose from Evil Dead.

Alright, fess up. Which one of you is a demonic zombie moose head in disguise?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Something in this thread is reminding me of the moose from Evil Dead.
> 
> Alright, fess up. Which one of you is a demonic zombie moose head in disguise?



It most definitely is not me. For I would definitely tell people if I was a demonic zombie moose head. Yes.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

> Which one of you is a demonic zombie moose head in disguise?


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Already explained, LT wins and anyone who posted in this thread loses.



You have yet to prove that LT can create all existence with a whim, and do it infinite times.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 7, 2012)

posterer said:


> What? I'm not making any definitions to suit my whims. I don't know what you're talking about.



Yes you are, you're trying to say universe, multiverse, megaverse, and omniverse are all the same thing. They aren't.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

@posterer : I will fuck you infinite times if you don't shut the fuck up


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> @posterer : I will fuck you infinite times if you don't shut the fuck up



Why don't you shut your big mouth. I ignored you the first time you offended me. So stop throwing words around and respect yourself. I could say the same thing to you but I won't. Learn to debate in the first place.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Yes you are, you're trying to say universe, multiverse, megaverse, and omniverse are all the same thing. They aren't.



I'm saying that all existence=all existence. So all existence in mythology is the same as all existence in comics.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 7, 2012)

It isn't. It never has been and it never will be.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

> Why don't you shut your big mouth



Make me , bitch .


----------



## Calamity (Jul 7, 2012)

Someone ban posterer already.


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> Make me , bitch .



I guess you never learn do you? Watch your mouth when talking to people.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

When it comes to idiots like you who put their gods against a fictional character , I guess i can't hold myself back


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> When it comes to idiots like you who put their gods against a fictional character , I guess i can't hold myself back



Then I guess that makes you an idiot too, because you are answering the thread.


----------



## Derpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

All my lulz , When did i dare put my god against a 4 inches height paper ?


----------



## posterer (Jul 7, 2012)

gomu gomu no kamehameha said:


> All my lulz , When did i dare put my god against a 4 inches height paper ?



God, you're an idiot. "my god" ?? WTF?? What do you mean by that? And as you can see, most say LT wins.


----------

